# Hong Kong choking in dense smog



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

city_thing said:


> When I was in HK last, the air gave me terrible headaches and sore eyes. It was worse in Guangzhou.
> 
> As soon as I got back to Australia, I sat in an empty park and breathed in the fresh air.


Totally agree. Australian cities have amazing clean air. Always feel the difference when I come back from Europe. Thats quality of life if you ask me.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Oops, I forgot HK buses run on diesel :lol:

Natural gas buses here in the US are very clean.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't think the technology is there to power a natural gas double decker.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> I don't think the technology is there to power a natural gas double decker.





superchan7 said:


> Oops, I forgot HK buses run on diesel :lol:
> 
> Natural gas buses here in the US are very clean.


There are still a lot of buses in the US are in diesel. 
The trend is changing to LPG , Natural gas, fuel cell or even hybrid.
But there is still a long way to go.

But hkskyline is right, the technology isn't here to power a double decker efficiently other than diesel. Plus LPG/NG single deckers are still in doubt to travel uphill when fully loaded which is an very unique problem in HK.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Diesels are getting a lot cleaner nowadays anyway. As long as you're not having diesels from 20 years ago. 

A lot of this stuff about Hong Kong being polluted is overrated. People who get headaches and eyesores in HK 1) doesn't know how much worse it is in so many other places in the world, and 2) must be incredibly weak.

I'd rather live in a city with some pollution then sit around in my fat ass gorging foods and getting heart disease and getting killed quicker


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

HK's roadside pollution is still a big problem, although it's concentrated in several areas. The Mini-buses are now much cleaner now that most of them are LPG. However, light goods lorries, goods vans and buses still run on diesel. I'm sure the Euro IV buses are much cleaner, but there aren't that many of them yet.

Also, the high-pressure exhaust and the huge swept areas of these vehicles blows up dust and soot from the ground, choking pedestrians. I personally don't get any respiratory problems in HK, but it does smell quite bad and makes me cover my mouth whenever this happens.


----------



## Singapor3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Came back from HK 3-4 days ago, the air quality there is unbelievably bad. Can't even see the sun. I even had some headache..


----------

